# Where and if I can catch speckled trout and Redfish



## Topher777 (Feb 23, 2017)

I am new to the area and have not quite figured out where to fish in Pensacola. I have 19' bay boat and have had some luck in Big Lagoon. This weekend I would like to target Pensacola bay and Escambia Bay. Are there any good spots someone could recommend or bait to throw?


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

I have hasd some luch early in the morning with the tide moving around the bridge and the ball park


----------



## Jonee523 (Nov 3, 2016)

This will sound vague, but try anywhere you can cast to grass lines or area with small drop offs... also around various docks for trout.... good luck


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent a PM with a pointer, hopefully you can receive it.


----------



## michaelallen4505 (Jul 5, 2018)

I am kind of in the same boat only without a boat. I am new to the area and have a five year old that loves to fish. He and I have fished at someones dock once down close to Ono island late at night with the lights and some live shrimp that was a blast if that is where you are looking to fish. 
I live in Pace and heard some fellers talking that they are catching redfish at the Hwy 90 bridges from what I could understand. I am thinking of taking my kids over there this weekend but don't really know what or how to fish that area. I have a subiki rig to maybe catch some pinfish at the little fishing pier first and then was going to get some live shrimp. Does this sound about right and if so what time frames should I shoot for?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dawn or dusk definitely work best for me, or working dock lights at night. Live shrimp, either free lined or on a popping cork (dead can be almost as good). Plastic shrimp such as "Gulp" brand can catch a lot of fish too. Also walking the dog w/a topwater lure (fun)! Sometimes a gold spoon will produce. Lot's of good places to fish. Move around (the fish do too), and mix up your baits until you find one that is working. Moving (versus slack) tides are best as well. I live near the rt. 90 causeway in Pace. Some good fishing up this way!


----------



## michaelallen4505 (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks this sounds great maybe we will see you out there sometime.


----------



## Topher777 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info everyone! I am going to sneak in some fishing this weekend before and after the Blue Angels.


----------

